# Hilfe bei After Effects



## wooog (14. November 2004)

huhu, 

 ich hab mir vor ein paar tagen die testversion von after effects runtergeladen und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert  nur hab ich auch leider viele probleme :/ 

 deutsche tutorials scheint es ja irgendwie nicht zu geben, wieso eigentlich?!

 so hab ich mich mal an die englischen gewagt:

http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae48_e.html#

 bis zum step2 ist alles logisch, doch den schritt mit der kamera bekomm ich überhaupt nicht hin. ich hab die kamera und das null objekt erstellt nur weiß ich damit nichts anzufangen. die hilfe von after effects hat mir irgendwie auch nicht geholfen :/

 ich bin für jede hilfe dankbar 


 ps: ich werde mir die tage vielleicht mal ein buch zur hilfe kaufen


----------



## 27b-6 (15. November 2004)

Moin!

   Nicht immer gleich mit den schwierigen Sachen anfangen.
   Handbuch besorgen und sich die Grundlagen reinziehen ist das einzig richtige.
   Es gibt wohl einige dt. Tutorials; zumindest wurde es hier im Forum schon mehrmals gefragt und auch beantwortet, z.b. hier.

   Viel Spaß weiterhin!


----------



## snuff (16. November 2004)

Ich muss mich der Meinung des vorigen beitrags anschließen als Anfänger ist das echt etwas zu hart....


Ich würde dir raten dir das Buch "after effects - Classroom in a Book" zu besorgen. Viellecht nicht ganz billig, aber ziemlich effektiv gerade am Anfang...

gl&hf


----------



## wooog (16. November 2004)

danke für eure antworten, ich bin schon fleißig am lernen


----------

